# PC not recognizing attached camera



## MABKidd (Oct 10, 2005)

My PC stopped recognizing my camera when attached with USB cable. I just plugged memory card into PC after that thinking the cable was bad. I have a new 20GB hard disk drive camera that I NEED to attach by USB cable and the same thing is happening. When attached and camera is turned on, I hear the audible chime from the PC that it is attached, but cannot access. MY COMPUTER does not show the camera is attached. Changed USB ports and same thing. Unpluged printer USB cable and used that port, still not recognized by PC, but the printer does work. No help from HP or Windows support, they tell me to reinstall my software, which has been done. Can you offer any advice????


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

There probably isnt a general answer that applies to all operating systems and cameras. With XP for example you shouldnt require any software and with Win98 there often arent drivers. Sometimes there are updated drivers on the manufacturers site. Tell us what OS you are using and the specific model and make of both cameras.


----------



## MABKidd (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for replying. I'm using Windows XP Home Edition. Cameras are JVC Hard Disk Camcorder Model GZMG20U and Fuji FinePix A210, same problem with both, PC does not recognize camera attached.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

It appears you should put the camera in playback mode before connecting the USB cable. If USBMASSSTORAGE doesnt appear on the camera screen after you connect something is wrong. The manual warns that you cant use a USB hub, but have to connect directly to a port. If you do things in the right order and arent using a hub I would contact JVC support if it doesnt show as a drive. The instructions use the wizard, but their sample shows the wizard for a separate drive.

From the Manual:
1 If you want to view the contents in the SD
Memory Card, make sure that the card is set
in the camera.
2 Set the cameras power switch to the
playback mode while pressing down the lock
button located on the switch.
The camera turns on.
3 Connect the camera to the PC with a USB
cable. (_ pg. 13)
On the cameras LCD monitor [USB
MASSSTORAGE] appears.
4 When using Windows® XP:
The [Removable Disk]
window appears on
the PCs screen after
a moment.
Select [Open folders
to view files using
Windows Explorer]
and click [OK].
NOTE:
If the [Removable Disk]
window does not
appear, confirm the connection (_ pg. 13) or perform the steps 1 and 2

Your Fuji might be a red herring. Some older model cameras didnt show as a drive and you have to use software. I would check for updated software from Fuji. You might look in Control Panel to see whether it is showing there. Cameras that dont show as a drive often show up under scanners and cameras.


----------

